# Prescriptions from Czech Republic



## mrs.t (Nov 1, 2010)

99% certain we're going to go Prague for for IVF with DE but very concerned who'll accept my prescriptions.

Few London clinics detailed other threads but nothing at all in my area Liverpool or North West.

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs.t

Original prescriptions from the EU are accepted as private prescriptions in the UK and can be dispensed by a community pharmacy. You do have to provide the original signed by the Doctor though. I'd suggest asking at some local pharmacies if they supply IVF drugs on private prescription and if they'd be happy to accept an EU prescription. Perhaps post on the Liverpool/Merseyside board to see if any girls locally have experience of this in your own area?

Hope you manage to get something sorted out, best to ask in advance though rather than wait until you are abotu to start. 

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Another note on this - some people I have chatted to on here have found that the pharmacist needs to be able to confirm that the doctor is genuine and registered.
It is a good idea to get details of how to check the Czech medical register can be checked independently by the pharmacist dispensing the prescription and get the doctor's registration number on the prescription.
Here it is easy to check with the GMC about someone's registration, but it can be more difficult with EEA doctors.

Also a good idea to check that what they are going to prescribe for you is actually a UK available product. Lots of girls run into problems with brands being prescribed that are not available in the UK.


----------

